# Should i move to Cyprus to work in current risky economic situation



## phongdaihiep (Mar 19, 2012)

I am about to work in Cyprus. I heard that the ability of Europe Currency corruption is very high and Cyprus maybe the next one follow Greek's track - bankrupted. Should i move to Cyprus to work in that risky economic situation. 
And can you tell me about Wifi in Cyprus, is there any free wifi ?
Thanks very much for your advice.


----------



## Guest (Jun 22, 2012)

phongdaihiep said:


> I am about to work in Cyprus. I heard that the ability of Europe Currency corruption is very high and Cyprus maybe the next one follow Greek's track - bankrupted. Should i move to Cyprus to work in that risky economic situation.
> And can you tell me about Wifi in Cyprus, is there any free wifi ?
> Thanks very much for your advice.


This is how legends is born. Someone hear something from somebody that heard it from someone else and suddenly it becomes the truth.

Cyprus will not follow Greece and be bankrupted, that even Greece have not been yet. And again Cyprus economi is not the best and the banks are very exposed to what happens in the Greek banks, but it will be solved with or without help.

About wifi most of the sportbars and many other places offer free wifi


----------



## phongdaihiep (Mar 19, 2012)

Thank you very much, i hope so.


----------



## Kalimera (Oct 19, 2011)

phongdaihiep said:


> I am about to work in Cyprus. I heard that the ability of Europe Currency corruption is very high and Cyprus maybe the next one follow Greek's track - bankrupted. Should i move to Cyprus to work in that risky economic situation.
> And can you tell me about Wifi in Cyprus, is there any free wifi ?
> Thanks very much for your advice.


Hello

Have you been offered the job??
Is the company a major corporation or small private company?
How long is the contract for??


----------



## phongdaihiep (Mar 19, 2012)

Hi SWJ
I have just sign the cover letter with them, the contract will be signed upon arrival to Cyprus, this is a leading global company. They are issuing working visa for me. But i still haven't yet received the inform to proceed to next steps from them. May be the contract for 2 years.
Is there any difficult for immigrant working this time ?
Hope for your response. Thank you in advance.


----------



## Kalimera (Oct 19, 2011)

I would contact them and chase them up as the job isn't yours yet?

What is the name if the company? Maybe someone on here knows the company.


----------



## Pam n Dave (Jun 11, 2007)

What is the type of work that you will be doing here and where.


----------

